# Temp Question



## Blackout (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello I am new to MIMB but already very impressed with all the how to's. I have a 2005 750 brute and just put on a water temp gauge and was wondering how hot was to hot? We sometimes ride all day and my radiator will get a little clogged and my lite comes on but the bike doesn't seem that hot.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

welcome. we have a few threads on this topic but most bikes the fan comes on around 220 and shuts off at 200. you should not let your bike get much hotter than the 220 or you will mess something up.


----------



## Blackout (Apr 8, 2011)

*thanks*

I have my fan wired where it runs all the time. I read the other threads i could find, and just couldn't find a general agreement on what people thought was a terminal number. Thank you very much for replying.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah 220 is about as hot as you want to let it although it will go over that sometimes. If the light is coming on, its exceeding Kawasaki's recommended range. So it needs to come down. A good power wash of the radiator from both sides especialy in the corners works wonders. Engine Ice also helps. Racking it realy helps!


----------



## Blackout (Apr 8, 2011)

*Thanks again*

Moving the radiator is next on my list with some snorkels from the how to section. I have to pull my plastics and wash the radiator about every three or four rides. The pits we ride in are clay mines and the radiator doesn't like all that clay.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Blackout said:


> Moving the radiator is next on my list with some snorkels from the how to section. I have to pull my plastics and wash the radiator about every three or four rides. The pits we ride in are clay mines and the radiator doesn't like all that clay.


Wooo...yea and when that clay bakes dry, its hard to get out...yep, I know what you mean. Time to put her up-top.


----------

